
Ask HN: Drop in visitors after name change? - zenbryo
Have you changed name&#x2F;domain on a website with thousands of visitors? Can I expect a significant drop in visits, or should everything work just fine or perhaps even to the better as long as all 301s are in order?
======
drean
Prepare your audience for the name/domain change. Write a newsletter, blog
post, social media post, add a banner to your website etc.

~~~
zenbryo
True... perhaps it could even give a boost and even more visitors if I market
the new name intensively. But have anyone experienced any big problems with
their SEO when you change domain name? My current domain contains the most
relevant search terms and works for SEO but not as good as a trademark

